# What's your favorite commercial tank ? - lower power mod



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

hey

So I'm just a bit curious as to what is the favorite tank to use on a low powered mod. Think around the range of 35w.

Must have commercial coils .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> hey
> 
> So I'm just a bit curious as to what is the favorite tank to use on a low powered mod. Think around the range of 35w.
> 
> Must have commercial coils .



Oh wow that is a difficult question... but I'm guessing you are asking what we would choose for ourselves with our own preferences? If I could be guaranteed of getting a decent coil then the answer would be the Target Tank without a doubt. But with the current debacle with replacement coils I would have to choose a Trinity Cap with a Subtank base and a gClapton coil.

Standard Subtanks are also on the agenda as is Aspire Cleito.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

Hands down no contest the Subtank Mini. I fire the stock coils at 28 watts and you simply cannot knock this little tank for flavor. 

Just get the new cylindrical .5 ohm coils. Do not mess about with anything fancy.

The little micro RBA deck is also quite killer. Flavor beast no jokes. single .5 ohm spaced SS coil and it just cannot be beat for flavor. INCREDIBLE tanks. My drippers can all take a hike as far as pure taste goes.


----------



## CosmicGopher (30/3/16)

For a tank on the lower powered side, for me it is my trusty Aspire Triton with the new clapton coil. Alot of folk don't like the triton as it was leaky (fault of the original coil, not the tank). Yeah, there is a newer Triton V2....but I dunno, I just like the look of the original Triton (Cool and kind of funky)...and the clapton coil.....I'm embarassed to say it but the flavor with that coil is even better than my crown tank. I also have big warm fuzzy feelings for my EHPRO Evil Eye tank and kayfun 4 tanks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/3/16)

Evod FTW. Battery power for days ! 18mg should keep all your demons at bay - unless you are on 0mg already.

Tricky question, but these 2 I can vouch for :
Subtank Mini (or Toptank Mini)
iJust2

Others that may fare well in that range :
Cubis
Uwell Crown
Wotofo Stentorian Steam Engine

Definitely out / just outside the range:
Horizon Krixus
Horizon Arctic
CoV Defiant
TFV4

Are you planning on travelling light ?


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/3/16)

The Melo 2 is also nice

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow that is a difficult question... but I'm guessing you are asking what we would choose for ourselves with our own preferences? If I could be guaranteed of getting a decent coil then the answer would be the Target Tank without a doubt. But with the current debacle with replacement coils I would have to choose a Trinity Cap with a Subtank base and a gClapton coil.
> 
> Standard Subtanks are also on the agenda as is Aspire Cleito.



Basically... I understand that we all have our own unique vaping preference but It does help to narrow down a range of possible options. I don't mind carrying a full pack of coils and toss out the duds.

Target tank is out for me, I like my max vg juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Evod FTW. Battery power for days ! 18mg should keep all your demons at bay - unless you are on 0mg already.



Bahahahahaha , that's just evil! I'm actually bordering around the 1.5mg margin



Kuhlkatz said:


> Are you planning on travelling light ?



More like traveling smart, but I'll create a new thread for that closer to time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/3/16)

Subtank mini for those wattages IMO.

Still one of the best flavor tanks.I still use mine daily.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/3/16)

Even the Subtank Nano.


----------



## jguile415 (30/3/16)

Subtank mini and melo 2.. the TFV4's stock coils haven't impressed me


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> Subtank mini and melo 2.. the TFV4's stock coils haven't impressed me



Tfv4 needs lots of power !!! But I find it to be a dismal tank imho


----------



## jguile415 (30/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Tfv4 needs lots of power !!! But I find it to be a dismal tank imho


Yes... as i posted that i read the OP properly  i have a single twisted SS build in the TFV4 at the moment and it's great! Love the tank but it does feel rather top heavy on my R200...


----------



## BuzzGlo (30/3/16)

f&c*n traitor  

no clue, haven't touched my subtank mini v1 since i got the v2 rba. coils perform inconsistently, which is about the only consistent thing about them. 



shaunnadan said:


> Tfv4 needs lots of power !!! But I find it to be a dismal tank imho



really its not the best but its more reliable than the subtank in my opinion.

Given up on commercial based on your advise.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Even the Subtank Nano.


YES. The Nano is a BEAST for that size. Just blows me away. Ultimate travel tank.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/3/16)

iJust2 and Melo2


----------



## DaveH (30/3/16)

If I may ask, what coils do you use in the subtanks and at what Wattage?
Dave


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> f&c*n traitor
> 
> no clue, haven't touched my subtank mini v1 since i got the v2 rba. coils perform inconsistently, which is about the only consistent thing about them.
> 
> ...



It's for the trip... Don't wanna rebuild coils that week.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

DaveH said:


> If I may ask, what coils do you use in the subtanks and at what Wattage?
> Dave


Standard SSOCC coils fired at 28 watts, RBA deck at .5 ohm if it is stainless steel 18 to 24 watts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (31/3/16)

Tentatively the Vaporesso Target 2 Tanks if the cCells show enough consistency in them. But I'm liking the rebuildable Geek Vape Avocado backups as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (31/3/16)

I still fear unregulated mods even though I know ohms law. But my findings when I put the ijust2 tank on my RX200 with the 0.3 coils, I prefer the vape at 30-40W.
I like cool vapes 
So I'm buying the baby one 5m 40w tomorrow for the Ijust2 tank. Just thought I'd throw that combo into your list


----------



## Neal (31/3/16)

+1 to Dr Fishers suggestion. Sub Tank Mini, Trinity Bellcap, Atom gclaptons. Running 0.5 coils @32.5 w, brilliant set up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (31/3/16)

If we were talking 45W upwards I would go for the Uwell Crown.This is still the Best High Performance Tank on the Market.Coils last long and the flavor is Top class.Once the coil settles after the first tank of juice,you wont believe the excellent vape you will be getting.

The only problem is this tank will spoil every other tank for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (31/3/16)

The SubTank/Toptank is great at lower power settings but the coils aren't very reliable, the RBA is this tank's strong point. For ease of use, flavour and vapour production I can't praise the iJust2 enough, this cheap little (5.5ml) tank with a 0.3 ohm stock coil still amazes me. But, it needs more power, 60w and up. If you want a simple and reliable setup then just grab a full kit or two

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> If we were talking 45W upwards I would go for the Uwell Crown.This is still the Best High Performance Tank on the Market.Coils last long and the flavor is Top class.Once the coil settles after the first tank of juice,you wont believe the excellent vape you will be getting.
> 
> The only problem is this tank will spoil every other tank for you.


Only negative is the 3ml capacity. 
I'm currently using the crown at 45W with temp control so it's heating up at 45W and levels out between 25 and 30w.
Best flavour tank IMHO and if you want to rebuild coils on it you can at a later stage. (Just purchase the rebuildable section).
Also I save my cotton cutoffs and use them in the rba section as it requires minimal cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (31/3/16)

Subtank mini with trinty bellcap and GClapton

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Baker (31/3/16)

Christos said:


> Only negative is the 3ml capacity.
> I'm currently using the crown at 45W with temp control so it's heating up at 45W and levels out between 25 and 30w.
> Best flavour tank IMHO and if you want to rebuild coils on it you can at a later stage. (Just purchase the rebuildable section).
> Also I save my cotton cutoffs and use them in the rba section as it requires minimal cotton.



3ml? The specs say 4ml and even tho iv never measured it iv always felt I get closer to 5ml in the tank.

Always been curious about it though. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

Baker said:


> 3ml? The specs say 4ml and even tho iv never measured it iv always felt I get closer to 5ml in the tank.
> 
> Always been curious about it though. Anyone know for sure?


I'm up for a refill soon. I'll measure with a syringe and let you know. 
Been comparing to a 6ml aromamizer so it feels like 3ml but the tank is thirsty.


----------



## Baker (31/3/16)

Christos said:


> I'm up for a refill soon. I'll measure with a syringe and let you know.
> Been comparing to a 6ml aromamizer so it feels like 3ml but the tank is thirsty.



Cool thanks. It is thirsty yes, but prepare to be surprised by the capacity. I'm assuming u top fill?


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

Baker said:


> Cool thanks. It is thirsty yes, but prepare to be surprised by the capacity. I'm assuming u top fill?


Yup, the bottom fill doesn't get as much juice and no leaks with top fill and my rba section anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (31/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> It's for the trip... Don't wanna rebuild coils that week.


 
Take a Reo.
In nov, I broke 2 tanks (drinking and vaping) and was left with one. Thank goodness I took 3 mods.
Last week, I carried 3 BF mods and 1 tank. I broke the tank on the first night.

You will need cotton, a scissor and 1m of Kanthal and you will be all set for the week.
If you carry 2 flavors, with 2 atty's, you will only need to wick every 3-4 days.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/16)

Lushen said:


> Take a Reo.
> In nov, I broke 2 tanks (drinking and vaping) and was left with one. Thank goodness I took 3 mods.
> Last week, I carried 3 BF mods and 1 tank. I broke the tank on the first night.
> 
> ...


I travel with Reos only. Atties wicked with ceramic, so no need for rebuilding stuff. Some juice, spare batts and a 2 slot charger.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (31/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> hey
> 
> So I'm just a bit curious as to what is the favorite tank to use on a low powered mod. Think around the range of 35w.
> 
> Must have commercial coils .


 Subtank Mini for sure and the Target Tank


----------



## Lushen (31/3/16)

Andre said:


> I travel with Reos only. Atties wicked with ceramic, so no need for rebuilding stuff. Some juice, spare batts and a 2 slot charger.


 
I need to get me some of that ceramic wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

Both Reos are gone in for a service and won't be back in time

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Subtank Mini for sure and the Target Tank



Target tank suffers on high vg juices


----------



## Chezzig (31/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Target tank suffers on high vg juices


 @shaunnadan I only vape 30/70 and mines been vaping like a queen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

Baker said:


> 3ml? The specs say 4ml and even tho iv never measured it iv always felt I get closer to 5ml in the tank.
> 
> Always been curious about it though. Anyone know for sure?


It took 3.8 ml could have pushed it to 4.2 ml I think but then juice may run down the chimney. 
I used a 1ml syringe to get as accurate as possible because I don't trust the 10 ml syringe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (31/3/16)

@shaunnadan 

Have you used a crown before?

What Mod are you planning on using?


----------



## Baker (31/3/16)

Christos said:


> It took 3.8 ml could have pushed it to 4.2 ml I think but then juice may run down the chimney.
> I used a 1ml syringe to get as accurate as possible because I don't trust the 10 ml syringe.



Ah thanks!


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> @shaunnadan
> 
> Have you used a crown before?
> 
> What Mod are you planning on using?


Yup

Gave mine to a guy at one of the meets

I'm taking the balrog mod


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> @shaunnadan
> 
> Have you used a crown before?
> 
> What Mod are you planning on using?


Yup

Gave mine to a guy at one of the meets

I'm taking the balrog mod


----------



## SAVapeGear (31/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Yup
> 
> Gave mine to a guy at one of the meets
> 
> I'm taking the balrog mod


OK.Then go the Subtank route.

But I am sure you have all the experience needed to make the correct call.


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/16)

The Authentic and Mighty Evod 1

At a whopping 10w it really whips the Llama's @ss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

